# The life of Tag



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

Just the 2 of us now after Leto left us in October.
Today we played with his christmas present. Teaching him to play soccer.










actually it's more like full contact rugby LOL



















here he is employing stealth techniques under the kitchen table to capture any falling food or crumbs lol


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, so cute! He looks like a lovely boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your boy, he's beautiful.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 14, 2014)

He is such a handsome boy. Thanks for sharing his pics with us. It would be great if he has a playmate. I'm sure that he will get one once you are ready.


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah he will for sure. We are in process of finding a new house by the summer. I'll wait till we move and get settled before adopting another kid 

some pics from today...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness, he is a stunning looking boy!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pictures, & adorable subject! More please.

Mike D


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures !!


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

still trying to master the technique of pulling the jersey over the opponents head in a fight with his hockey teddy










here he is last spring...squirrel tracking


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

He sure is a beautiful boy.


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

here he is with another of his victims 









and here he is at less than 1 year old


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tag*



GoldenRetrieversAlberta said:


> Oh, so cute! He looks like a lovely boy!


Your Tag is such a beauty! I am so sorry about Leto. I know how hard it is to lose one of our babies!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Tag is adorable. 

Mike D


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tag is such a beautiful boy! Love the pic with one of his "victims"!


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

Leto and myself about 3 years ago. Tag (foreground) and Leto and myself having a tailgate party on a summer day. one of our favorite past times. And a pic of Leto, supervising Tag while the little grunt explored life under the patio lol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tag is awesome looking!!! Sorry about your loss of Leto.....


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

Well Tag has developed a hotspot this week, so I had to use the cone of shame for a day or so while I medicated the spot. He does not like it one bit LOL
it's healing fast though.

poor puppy...


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

My boy curled up on a cool night


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

some big brother pics when Leto was guiding him


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

NOT impressed with the Seattle Seahawks today LOL


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

Tag occasionally sleeps with his forepaw in his mouth, almost like a child sucking his thumb


----------



## TagAndLeto (Aug 20, 2013)

When Tag sees me packing for another business trip he heads outside to sulk. However, almost before leaving he sees me bring out 'his' luggage too, and knows right away he's going for a day or two with Bailey and Toby  Then it's ALL smiles and wags. When i arrive to pick himup after my trips he is ecstatic to see me though.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so cute!!


----------

